# 24 Walleye Out of Ashtabula



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

Went out of Ashtabula this weekend and really got into the walleye! We tried out our GoPro for some neat underwater shots too!
I am now in love with the Deep Husky Jerk!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

How deep of water were you fishing over? Those are some nice fish.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks! We caught the majority of fish in 68-70 foot of water. Caught them as far out as 74 and as close as 60. However it seemed the easy line was more important then the depth. We were half way between Ashtabula and Conneaut.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

That is some really big water for Ashtabula. Can't see land in any of the video. ??????


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

1lessdog Im as confused as you are. 70 feet of clear water. Must be a different Ashtabula. I think there is one out east.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashtabula,_Ohio on Lake Erie.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

1lessdog said:


> That is some really big water for Ashtabula. Can't see land in any of the video. ??????


We caught most of the fish trolling south so we were facing Canada haha. We were anywhere from 7-11 miles out that day. The water really is crystal clear out there you can see down 20-25 feet easy.


----------



## Edwardshootgooses (May 9, 2014)

That is a Very nice video, It reminds me of the day when we used to get a lot of Walleye in the western basin like that. Years ago when the limit was 10 walleye a man it wasn't did you get your limit but how long did it take you to get your limit.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

:thumb:


----------

